# [Solved]Hibernate failed 'Freezing of tasks failed'

## drhouse123

Hi all! I have little problem with systemd. 

Hibernate doesn't work with sys-apps/systemd-197-r1 properly from user. It will cause

Freezing of tasks failed after 20.00 seconds (0 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=1)

It seems it happens not only  with 'systemctl hibernate' from user but also if I clicked from Kmenu. But it is OK when I use openrc.

Here's mine emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.1.11.50 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E6500_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     4054836 total,   2049844 free

KiB Swap:    6937596 total,   6791172 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 20 Feb 2013 17:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8::drhouse-overlay-forked-ebuilds

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo 

Installed sets: @compiz, @iwl, @kde-light, @toolchain

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/conf.d/consolefont /etc/conf.d/hwclock /etc/conf.d/keymaps /etc/conf.d/xdm /etc/pulse/daemon.conf /etc/pulse/default.conf /etc/rc.conf /usr/share/config /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/media/ST4/LINUX/gentoo-linux-super/distsfiles/"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror-kt.neolabs.kz/gentoo/pub/"

LANG="python"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="--quiet -j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://mirror-kt.neolabs.kz/gentoo-portage"

USE="X \ a52 aac acl acpi additions alsa amd64 apache2 apm avahi baazar bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bluetooth branding btrfs bzip2 cairo cdda chm cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus declarative djvu dmraid dri dts dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr e2fsprogs ebook embedded emboss encode exif faac fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomatic-db fortran freetype fuse g3dvl gd gdbm gif git glamor gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk hfs highlight iconv id3tag infinality ipv6 irc java jfs jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kmod ladspa lame lcms ldap libmpeg2 libnotify libsamplerate libv4l lm_sensors lzma lzo mad matroska melt mercurial mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4pt2 mudflap multilib musepack mysql natspec ncurses nls nptl ntfs ntfs3g nvidia offlinehelp ogg openal opengl openmp optimisememory otr p7zip pam pango pcre pdf phonon php plasma pm-utils pmu png policykit ppds private-headers python qt3support qt4 rar rdesktop readline reiser4 reiserfs samba scsi sdl semantic-desktop server session 

skype snmp spell sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink systemd tcpd theora tiff toolbar truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb uxa v4l v4l2 vaapi vdpau video virtualbox vnc vorbis webkit wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xfs xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache 

filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="virtualbox evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="pdfimport presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru en ru_RU" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia nouveau radeon intel modesetting i915 i965 r100 r200 r300 r600 

radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Fragment of dmesg with error :

```

26.02.13 07:31:16   PM   Marking nosave pages: [mem 0x0009f000-0x000fffff]

26.02.13 07:31:16   PM   Marking nosave pages: [mem 0xc7ee0000-0xffffffff]

26.02.13 07:31:16   PM   Basic memory bitmaps created

26.02.13 07:31:16   PM   Syncing filesystems ... done.

26.02.13 07:31:16      Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

26.02.13 07:31:16   PM   Preallocating image memory... done (allocated 613404 pages)

26.02.13 07:31:18   PM   Allocated 2453616 kbytes in 2.31 seconds (1062.17 MB/s)

26.02.13 07:31:18      Freezing remaining freezable tasks ...

26.02.13 07:31:38      Freezing of tasks failed after 20.00 seconds (0 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=1):

26.02.13 07:31:38      bash T ffff880021559000 0 14180 19348 0x00000004

26.02.13 07:31:38      ffff880021559000 0000000000000086 ffff88012f15d810 ffff880128a10000

26.02.13 07:31:38      0000000000014dc0 ffff880113593fd8 ffff880113593fd8 ffff880021559000

26.02.13 07:31:38      ffff880113593e58 ffff880021559000 0000000000040005 0000000000060016

26.02.13 07:31:38   Call Trace   

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff81050753>] ? do_signal_stop+0x17e/0x1aa

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff81051678>] ? get_signal_to_deliver+0x43f/0x51b

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff8100f0ca>] ? do_signal+0x2b/0x4a8

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff8105bda5>] ? remove_wait_queue+0xe/0x48

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff81046358>] ? sys_wait4+0xa5/0xb5

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff8100f59b>] ? do_notify_resume+0x43/0x90

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff813cff72>] ? int_signal+0x12/0x17

26.02.13 07:31:38      sudo T ffff880100bd9000 0 14181 14180 0x00000004

26.02.13 07:31:38      ffff880100bd9000 0000000000000086 ffff88012f15d8b0 ffff88010bf62000

26.02.13 07:31:38      0000000000014dc0 ffff88013190ffd8 ffff88013190ffd8 ffff880100bd9000

26.02.13 07:31:38      ffff88013190fe58 ffff880100bd9000 0000000000040005 0000000000060016

26.02.13 07:31:38   Call Trace   

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff81050753>] ? do_signal_stop+0x17e/0x1aa

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff81051678>] ? get_signal_to_deliver+0x43f/0x51b

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff8100f0ca>] ? do_signal+0x2b/0x4a8

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff811150fc>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x400/0x441

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff8100f59b>] ? do_notify_resume+0x43/0x90

26.02.13 07:31:38      [<ffffffff813cff72>] ? int_signal+0x12/0x17

26.02.13 07:31:38      

26.02.13 07:31:38      Restarting kernel threads ... done.

26.02.13 07:31:38      Restarting tasks ... done.

26.02.13 07:31:38   PM   Basic memory bitmaps freed

26.02.13 07:31:46   atl1c 0000   3:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

26.02.13 07:31:46   atl1c 0000   3:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

26.02.13 07:31:47   atl1c 0000   3:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

26.02.13 07:31:47   atl1c 0000   3:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

26.02.13 07:31:51   uhci_hcd 0000   0:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:31:51   uhci_hcd 0000   0:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:31:51   uhci_hcd 0000   0:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:31:51   uhci_hcd 0000   0:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:36:38   atl1c 0000   3:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

26.02.13 07:36:38   atl1c 0000   3:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

26.02.13 07:36:38   atl1c 0000   3:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

26.02.13 07:36:38   atl1c 0000   3:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

26.02.13 07:36:39   PM   Marking nosave pages: [mem 0x0009f000-0x000fffff]

26.02.13 07:36:39   PM   Marking nosave pages: [mem 0xc7ee0000-0xffffffff]

26.02.13 07:36:39   PM   Basic memory bitmaps created

26.02.13 07:36:39   PM   Syncing filesystems ... done.

26.02.13 07:36:39      Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

26.02.13 07:36:39   PM   Preallocating image memory... done (allocated 613400 pages)

26.02.13 07:36:39   PM   Allocated 2453600 kbytes in 0.38 seconds (6456.84 MB/s)

26.02.13 07:36:39      Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

26.02.13 07:36:39      Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

26.02.13 07:36:39   parport_pc 00   8: disabled

26.02.13 07:36:39   sd 5   :0:0: [sdc] Synchronizing SCSI cache

26.02.13 07:36:39   serial 00   7: disabled

26.02.13 07:36:39   serial 00   7: wake-up capability disabled by ACPI

26.02.13 07:36:39   sd 4   :1:0: [sdb] Synchronizing SCSI cache

26.02.13 07:36:39   sd 4   :0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   freeze of devices complete after 439.453 msecs

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   late freeze of devices complete after 0.240 msecs

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   noirq freeze of devices complete after 0.268 msecs

26.02.13 07:36:40   ACPI   Preparing to enter system sleep state S4

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   Saving platform NVS memory

26.02.13 07:36:40      Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

26.02.13 07:36:40   smpboot   CPU 1 is now offline

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   Creating hibernation image:

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   Need to copy 381606 pages

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   Normal pages needed: 381606 + 1024, available pages: 666488

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   Restoring platform NVS memory

26.02.13 07:36:40      Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

26.02.13 07:36:40   smpboot   Booting Node 0 Processor 1 APIC 0x1

26.02.13 07:36:40      CPU1 is up

26.02.13 07:36:40   ACPI   Waking up from system sleep state S4

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   noirq restore of devices complete after 21.957 msecs

26.02.13 07:36:40   PM   early restore of devices complete after 0.050 msecs

26.02.13 07:36:40   uhci_hcd 0000   0:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:36:40   usb usb2   root hub lost power or was reset

26.02.13 07:36:40   uhci_hcd 0000   0:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:36:40   snd_hda_intel 0000   0:1b.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

26.02.13 07:36:40   usb usb3   root hub lost power or was reset

26.02.13 07:36:40   uhci_hcd 0000   0:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:36:40   usb usb4   root hub lost power or was reset

26.02.13 07:36:40   uhci_hcd 0000   0:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:36:40   usb usb5   root hub lost power or was reset

26.02.13 07:36:40   ehci_hcd 0000   0:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:36:40   usb usb1   root hub lost power or was reset

26.02.13 07:36:40   pci 0000   0:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata_piix 0000   0:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata_piix 0000   0:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

26.02.13 07:36:40   ehci_hcd 0000   0:1d.7: cache line size of 4 is not supported

26.02.13 07:36:40   serial 00   7: activated

26.02.13 07:36:40   parport_pc 00   8: activated

26.02.13 07:36:40   atl1c 0000   3:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata5.01   ACPI cmd ef/03:45:00:00:00:b0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata5.01   ACPI cmd ef/03:45:00:00:00:b0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata5.01   ACPI cmd ef/03:0c:00:00:00:b0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata6.01   ACPI cmd ef/03:45:00:00:00:b0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata6.01   ACPI cmd ef/03:45:00:00:00:b0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata6.01   ACPI cmd ef/03:0c:00:00:00:b0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata5.00   ACPI cmd ef/03:45:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata5.00   ACPI cmd ef/03:45:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata5.00   ACPI cmd ef/03:0c:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata5.00   configured for UDMA/133

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata5.01   configured for UDMA/133

26.02.13 07:36:40   sd 4   :0:0: [sda] Starting disk

26.02.13 07:36:40   sd 4   :1:0: [sdb] Starting disk

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata6.00   ACPI cmd ef/03:45:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata6.00   ACPI cmd ef/03:45:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata6.00   ACPI cmd ef/03:0c:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata6.00   configured for UDMA/133

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata6.01   configured for UDMA/100

26.02.13 07:36:40   sd 5   :0:0: [sdc] Starting disk

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata1   SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 330)

26.02.13 07:36:40   ata2   SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 330)

26.02.13 07:36:40   usb 1-2   reset high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

26.02.13 07:36:41   usb 4-2   reset low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

26.02.13 07:36:41   usb 1-5   reset high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

26.02.13 07:36:41   snd-usb-audio 1-5   .2: no reset_resume for driver snd-usb-audio?

26.02.13 07:36:41   snd-usb-audio 1-5   .3: no reset_resume for driver snd-usb-audio?

26.02.13 07:36:41   PM   restore of devices complete after 1628.404 msecs

26.02.13 07:36:42   3   :2: cannot set freq 24000 to ep 0x86

26.02.13 07:36:42   PM   Image restored successfully.

26.02.13 07:36:42      Restarting tasks ... done.

26.02.13 07:36:43   PM   Basic memory bitmaps freed

```

Should I add my user to adm group ?

Link to bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=459258Last edited by drhouse123 on Tue Feb 26, 2013 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drhouse123

Solved. It was vhba module of cdemu.

----------

